# 508 Remote Problem



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

I installed a brand new 508 two weeks ago. 
The first week no problems. This past week, the unit stopped responding intermittently to the remote UHF signals. (I have a Pronto, and the IR signals seem to be getting through just fine). 
I also noted that the on screen display indicates intermittenly that the remote battery is low. Fine, I put in fresh batteries. The remote works fine for about two days. I put in fresh batteries. The remote works fine for about two days. I'm not just repeating myself here. There's a cycle. Holding down a button sometimes helps.

I have tried power resets during all of this. I haven't tried putting a 10db attenuator on the unit.

It may be that the batteries I used weren't really that fresh. But it seems like the remote is draining the batteries, or the message is just wrong. I guess its also possible I'm just getting some UHF interference somehow. 

Any other ideas from you all.
:shrug:


----------



## guyravad (Sep 10, 2002)

I have had my 508s for three weeks and no battery life problem.


----------



## virtualsmith (Jul 16, 2002)

I've been having the exact problems with my 721 remote. I had intermittent remote problems after about a month, it could mostly control the 721, but not my TV. So I replaced the batteries and it worked fine for about a week until the same thing happened. I now bought some fresh batteries and a battery tester. I tested the batteries before I put them in two nights ago and if they drain these then I will call E*. Insane, but it really seems like my 721 remote is draining batteries like crazy, just like yours.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

In case anyone is interested. I finally got around to contacting Dish on this. They gave me an RMA #. Shipped me out a new remote which arrived in 4 days. They don't want me to bother shipping back the defective one.
All in all pretty good customer service on this one.


----------

